# My friend is working for a company that kill pigeons! UK



## Animalover89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, Just wanted a bit of advise really.
I know someone who is working for a company that clear houses and flats out, but they also kill pigeons if they are nesting in the flats and stuff.
I know that not illegal but the person i know said they do really cruel things to them which i know is not legal!!!
Can i report them and will i need proof??
If so how would i go about it? 
Its really disturbing to think that some people can be so cruel.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

are you in the UK or USA?


----------



## Animalover89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Im in the uk, in kent.


----------



## Animalover89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive got to go now, but if anyone thinks they can help then please private message me and I will get back to you. thanks bye


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Contact PT members Cyro51 or JohnD or Kittypaws (at the Wildlife Centre, London) or other UK members for the best action to take specific to the UK.

There is also the UK organization DEFRA *D*epartment for *E*nvironment *F*ood and *R*ural *A*ffairs

http://www.defra.gov.uk/

a couple of years ago I researched the website of this UK organization for info on protecting feral pigeons. According to my research AT THE TIME, pigeons are classified as POULTRY and therefore do not get much of the protection given to WILD BIRDS. However, there are some protections listed.

Also, the UK was supposed to be getting ready to conform to EC standards on animals, at the time.

Gotta go.

Larry (in Cologne, Germany)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I think it is pretty hit and miss whether any 'authority' with the power to take action would do so on what they might consider just 'hearsay' or an 'unsubstantiated report'. If, of course, your friend was willing to put in writing what he or she has actually witnessed, that could change things. Guess it is your friend's call as to how far out on a limb (as they work for the company) they are prepared to go.

I don't think DEFRA would be interested, judging from our own experience of trying to get action from the minister in charge on one occasion, although it might depend on whether these people are in fact acting within the law. Under the Wildlife Act, pigeons may be 'taken or killed' at any time (I think is the term) under what is called a general license, but not by just anyone. Local councils can act against pigeons, as can owners of property or their 'agents' where the pigeons are. Guess it comes down to whether the property owner has instructed or authorized these people to 'deal with' the pigeons, whether they are licensed or not, and stuff like that.

The RSPCA generally aren't interested in pigeons, unless really pushed hard, but it is possible they might investigate allegations of 'animal cruelty'. However, I suspect they would either want to see evidence or catch people in the act. 

If this is happening regularly, which is what I read into it, you may just possibly have more interest from one of the animal welfare/animal rights organizations.

Is it possible for your friend to suggest that the birds just be caught and placed in carriers or boxes so they could be taken to a place of safety? That, to me, seems the kind of outcome you may be looking for.

John


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Many PT members have suggested that if on can make *photos* or make a video (even with a cell phone camera) of animal abuse, it can much more effective and persuasive than merely oral communication, gives one a lot more leverage if properly used. (I have seen some videos of horrific animal abuse at the PETA website). It's hard to argue with photo and video evidence, and can be very embarrassing for the abusers.

Larry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Animalover89 said:


> Hi, Just wanted a bit of advise really.
> I know someone who is working for a company that clear houses and flats out, but they also kill pigeons if they are nesting in the flats and stuff.
> I know that not illegal but the person i know said they do really cruel things to them which i know is not legal!!!
> Can i report them and will i need proof??
> ...


im not sure but what about the RSPB???or RSPCA,i am sure they will prosecute if pigeons are being treated cruelly,you may need to get proof,disturbing as it is,to follow through with what your friend is saying,also are there any animal rights groups in your area,have a look online,they may be able to advise you too,if what yor freind is saying is so,IT MUST STOP!good luck


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

tuxedobaby said:


> im not sure but what about the RSPB???or RSPCA,i am sure they will prosecute if pigeons are being treated cruelly,you may need to get proof,disturbing as it is,to follow through with what your friend is saying,also are there any animal rights groups in your area,have a look online,they may be able to advise you too,if what yor freind is saying is so,IT MUST STOP!good luck


RSPB don't deal with anything like that. They will advise on the law regarding pigeons (they advised me a good few years back, for which I am grateful), and have a leaflet about them including humane methods of control, but their priority is conservation of what they would consider 'real' wild bird species.

The RSPCA may investigate, given the proof you rightly mention, but they are not exactly quick off the mark. There was a series of mutilations of pigeons in Greater Manchester a while back during which, eventually, and with much pushing, they sent out an inspector - who reported they hadn't seen any problem. Meanwhile, the local newspaper reporter, with whom I corresponded for a while on it, even had pictures.... and two of our members managed to round up some of these poor birds to be taken to a pigeon-friendly vet in Blackburn to see if anything could be done for them, but they were put to sleep.

I agree with you, a more likely organization could be one of the 'animal issues' groups, who may be less 'bureaucratic' about loads of hard evidence.

John


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i tried to find info on "pigeon aid"uk but kinda drawn a blank


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Pigeon Action Group
C/o The Old Schoolhouse, 10 Main Street, Coveney, ELY, Cambridgeshire, CB6 2DJ
Ph: 020 7328 7665 / 07779 465356

these guys may be able to give advice


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

This website may be of interest:

Pigeon World
The bird of Peace

http://pigeonworld.informe.com/londons-trafalgar-square-dt168.html

It lists 17 members, refers to London's Trafalgar Square. Don't know how active it is.

Larry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

PIGEON CAMPAIGNS UK 

Ph: 0797 448 5263 . 
Email: pigeoncampaigns NOSPAM aol.com (Replace NOSPAM with @ sign)
Campaigning for the protection of wild & feral pigeons, in particular against culling.

References: email 10/03

maybe try these guys!


----------

